# Helene Fischer - im transparenten Anzug auf der Bühne (12x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (27 Sep. 2013)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Helene Fischer*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Suicide King (27 Sep. 2013)

Auch hier wieder meinen Dank für die heiße Helene.


----------



## armin (27 Sep. 2013)

wie immer ein Augenschmaus :thx:


----------



## kienzer (27 Sep. 2013)

sehr geil...


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Sep. 2013)

Sie hat ne gute Stimme, die mich allerdings nicht berührt, die Texte und Musik auch uninteressant, aber...


----------



## blackFFM (28 Sep. 2013)

Mal im Ernst... wo ist der Anzug transparent? Wunschdenken!


----------



## Crippler (28 Sep. 2013)

blackFFM schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst... wo ist der Anzug transparent? Wunschdenken!



Transparent ist er zwar nicht. Aber ist ja nicht so das man gar nix sieht.


----------



## kk1705 (28 Sep. 2013)

eine geile Figur


----------



## chini72 (1 Okt. 2013)

DANKE für sexy Helene!!


----------



## mosq2006 (1 Okt. 2013)

tolle Frau, Outfit in diesem Fall mal eher naja...


----------



## mrbee (27 Okt. 2013)

Mal wieder grosse Klasse...danke!


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2013)

transparent?? Wo?


----------



## Tyrion1901 (27 Okt. 2013)

Wenigstens sind die GIFs ohne Ton 

:thx:


----------



## suender50 (14 Nov. 2013)

schön so nee show zu erleben


----------



## tommy_schwarz (14 Nov. 2013)

vielen Dank für die Helene


----------



## 60y09 (14 Nov. 2013)

nicht transparent - aber heiss !

und ich hoffe ihr habt die Recorder zur Aufnahme des BAMBI 2013 gewetzt ?!
Was für ein geiles, weisses Kleid ...


----------



## Syrus (30 Nov. 2013)

Na holla, dass sieht man doch gern.


----------



## trommler (30 Nov. 2013)

Helene hat ein geiles Ärschle!!


----------



## misterright76 (2 Dez. 2013)

Absolut sexy, danke :thumbup:


----------



## samufater (2 Dez. 2013)

DANKE für sexy Helene!!


----------



## BTSV (26 Dez. 2013)

Dieser Arsch! :O


----------



## powermarkus (23 Juni 2014)

Es ist die Illusion von Transparenz - aber die ist einfach bezaubernd!


----------



## stürmerstar (2 Juli 2014)

unglaublich heiss.

danke dafür.

immer wieder gerne.


----------



## nettmark (2 Juli 2014)

... ... .. ... .. ich habe gerade Schnappatmung ... . . . ... . . ... . .


----------



## lgflatron (12 Juli 2014)

Was ein geiles Biest!


----------



## Berni01 (14 Juli 2014)

Danke für die sexy Helene.:thx:


----------



## LeftWinger (14 Juli 2014)

awesome mix. nice videos


----------



## Robby25 (15 Juli 2014)

Wow! Bombe


----------



## Toadie (15 Juli 2014)

Die Musik ist fürchterlich, aber optisch gibts nicht das geringste auszusetzen


----------



## AnitaBonghit (16 Juli 2014)

sehr cool, danke


----------



## Spitzy (16 Juli 2014)

Wunderbare heiße Gifs, einfach Super, Danke!


----------



## helmutk (17 Juli 2014)

prächtig, prächtig. vielen dank.


----------



## pyres87 (17 Juli 2014)

sexy helene ist nen traum


----------



## prinzcervisia (28 Juli 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## ziegenmann (28 Juli 2014)

Very heisz.


----------



## ontheroad666 (5 Aug. 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## lenahelene (7 Aug. 2014)

Unfassbar schöne Frau... Danke für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Crash Andi (7 Aug. 2014)

blackFFM schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst... wo ist der Anzug transparent? Wunschdenken!



Trotzdem, was für eine Frau


----------



## MaxPower (7 Aug. 2014)

Tolle animierte Gifs! Super


----------



## schrokko87 (7 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## stock1985 (4 Okt. 2014)

Aaaaaaalllllllllllltttteeeer


----------



## J.Lo (4 Okt. 2014)

Atemlos Sehr schön:thx:


----------



## ck_Fernandes (4 Okt. 2014)

Super Bilder :thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Okt. 2014)

Ein sexy Hintern hat Helene.


----------



## tomtomgo2111 (5 Okt. 2014)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> *Tobi Borsti*
> 
> _*präsentiert*_
> 
> ...



Helene ist einfach weltklasse!


----------



## Sarafin (5 Okt. 2014)

:thx:für die heiße Helene.:thumbup:


----------



## 2Face (6 Okt. 2014)

Helene ist einfach nur geil! Eine Traumfrau!


----------



## Spermy0504 (12 Okt. 2014)

schaut toll aus ~ danke


----------



## robert.meier (12 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Helene


----------



## Yarrid (22 Okt. 2014)

Nicht schlecht, bisher mehr als alles andere gezeigt...
WoW


----------



## pppan (22 Okt. 2014)

Helene ist ja ein Augenschmaus... Danke!


----------



## sallykoch (25 Okt. 2014)

einfach nur sehr sexy


----------



## Weltboss (6 Nov. 2014)

Helene geht immer, klasse!


----------



## Danx854 (7 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup: Dankeschön für die Caps :drip:


----------



## Fangolin (14 Nov. 2014)

oh mein gott vielen dank!! :O


----------

